# Headlight Part - Retainer clip? on 2002 Altima



## nickfavret (Dec 27, 2004)

Everyone,

I was changing my low beam bulb, using Coco's directions (and using a silverstar bulb), and accidently lost the wire clip (retainer?) that holds the low beam bulb in place. Does anyone know the part number, the official name, and/or where to get this part?!

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, how'd you manage to lose that? Are you sure it just isn't stuck in there and you can't see it? I know this has happened to me before. I'm not sure of the part number, but I would call your local dealer to find out. Perhaps you could PM Hardcore, as he works for a Nissan dealership and could easily find this information for you.


----------



## nickfavret (Dec 27, 2004)

*LOL!*

Yes,

I know, I know. I actually started unscrewing one of the top screws, and the part fired off, somewhere! 

Thanks for your reply though! And I greatly appreciate your low beam bulb replacement directions you provided--they were perfect.

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

